# Trooper Sean Cullen



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Sean Cullen *
New Jersey State Police, New Jersey

End of Watch: Tuesday, March 8, 2016

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 31

*Tour:* 2 years

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Struck by vehicle

*Incident Date:* 3/7/2016

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Sean Cullen was struck and killed by a vehicle while assisting at the scene of a vehicle fire.

Trooper Cullen had responded to a vehicle fire with injuries that occurred in the southbound lanes of Interstate 295 in Deptford Township. He was outside of his curser and walking near the scene of the fire when he was struck by a passing vehicle. Trooper Cullen was transported to Cooper University Hospital in Camden where he died from his injuries.

The driver of the vehicle who struck Trooper Cullen remained at the scene.

Trooper Cullen had served with the New Jersey State Police for two years and was assigned to the Bellmawr Station.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Joseph Fuentes
New Jersey State Police
PO Box 7068
West Trenton, NJ 08628

Phone: (609) 882-2000

Read more: Trooper Sean Cullen


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Cullen.


----------

